# LaMancha Ear Infections



## GoatJunkie (Dec 26, 2012)

My does are definately prone to ear infections. Each one has had at least two in the past six months. It makes me wonder if perhaps I didn't get rid of it the first time, though every symptom disappeared for over a month....

I'm wondering how other owners treat ear infections. I'm open to alternative methods, as well as traditional.

I'm wondering too about preventative maintainence I could be doing. Have you any ideas for me?


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry, have no true advice; I've got LMs too and sometimes their ears look nasty but because of winter I've not cleaned their ears out if fear of allowing in bacteria. So I'd like to hear about that too, please if anyone has experience. 

I am wondering if the same stuff the vet gives for maintenance for dogs ears will work. I have that on hand. It's for cleaning and drying. 

Or, better yet, use of something we all have on hand anyhow!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well for dogs and cats, my vet recommends equal parts water, alcohol, vinegar for cleaning the ears out. I have used this on my goats and donkeys to get them really clean.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Because of the mess with her mouth, Snow had an ear infection when we took her in to the horse vet.  She gave me Surolan. 

Yesterday, the mobile vet checked and Snow's ear is still infected. M.V. said that because LaManchas sometimes can't get enough air into their ears, they have issues with this. She told me to keep applying the Surolan until Snow's ears clear up and to take a Q-tip and clean all their ears regularly. She said I only need to go lightly around the inside edges, not deep at all. That usually helps to keep the ears open enough for air to get in and avoid infection. She did say that she has seen cases where this isn't enough, one in particular that was really hard for her to get cleared up. 

HTH


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Some folks put hydrogen peroxide in LaMancha ears regularly. I just treat as needed.

I'm wondering if your mineral supplementation needs tweaking.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Minelson said:


> Well for dogs and cats, my vet recommends equal parts water, alcohol, vinegar for cleaning the ears out. I have used this on my goats and donkeys to get them really clean.


Do you flush the ears? Or apply it? That was one thing the vet said yesterday, it is better not to actually flush LaMancha ears because the flushing fluid can't get out and can make things worse.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

The Tin Mom said:


> Do you flush the ears? Or apply it? That was one thing the vet said yesterday, it is better not to actually flush LaMancha ears because the flushing fluid can't get out and can make things worse.


I put it on a cotton ball and swiped the gunk out.
Because I knew they would freak if I flushed them. I'm glad I didn't flush now!


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh no I am bad LaMancha owner I never clean their ears. We have had one ear issue with Monkey (I believe it was her) when she was a baby but none since. They get wax build up and I pick it off and play rodeo while doing so but besides that I leave them alone.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

We check ears at hoof trims as general health checks since we have all LaManchas and they do get infected unlike other full eared goats. 

Wax build up we clean out with something like warm wipes. If it smells bad (infected) we use Hydrogen Peroxide in a little syringe and then rub the canals and wipe with warm wipes. Usually only takes one or maybe two applications to clear up the infection.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

We've had to clean ears a couple of times, but nothing major.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

It's funny because it's the long eared dogs that get infections the most. Like Cocker Spaniels are notorious for ear infections. I would think Nubians would have more of an issue. It's the moisture trapped in there that causes the bacteria and yeast to grow. Just thinking out loud


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes, but shar-pei's also have ear issues, and they have itty bitty ears-and teeny tiny canals.

Cocker ears are full of fur and super heavy, so that they are just never open to the air. If I had one, I'd probably train it as a puppy to let me clothes pin it's ears open now and then. lol.

Labradors (and other retrievers) have ear issues because of their love of water. 

I think the biggest problem is water retention/lack of drying out the ears. The alcohol and vinegar in that mix mentioned before was probably suppose to help dry things out. The commercial ear cleaners usually have some alcohol in them, and are usually kind of greasy-probably to help break up the wax.


----------



## GoatJunkie (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you, everyone for the suggestions.

I think it's weekly (at the least) maintainence they need. I check their ears every morning, to hear if they sound wet. I also smell their ears. But I've only been treating when there is a symptom.

The idea of moisture being trapped makes perfect sense! I'll be hitting it from that direction...


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Frosted Mini's said:


> Yes, but shar-pei's also have ear issues, and they have itty bitty ears-and teeny tiny canals.


Shar pei's have issues with everything....But the smaller ear canals would cause problems. Do LaManchas have smaller ear canals??


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Minelson said:


> Shar pei's have issues with everything....But the smaller ear canals would cause problems. Do LaManchas have smaller ear canals??


Minelson. This is what the vet said. Internet stinky. Hope this posts!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I never clean ears and never have had one infected. I've seen the girls pick a clean patch of damp sand or grass and rub first one side then the other, but when I check there doesn't seem to be anything wrong. I think they clean their own ears if they can rub on something appropriate.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

When the late Buster dawg was suffering from a resistant ear infection, I googled and did some research on how to treat. 

This will look weird, but the stuff works. My sister has started using it on her Bernese Mountain Dog, and she swears by it.

Take a plastic sandwich bag. Into one corner, squeeze the following:

1" zinc oxide ointment
1" triple antibiotic ointment
1" miconazole ointment
1" hydrocortisone ointment (1%)

Moosh the four gooey goos together well, then twist them all into the corner. Cut a little bit of the corner away, and use as an applicator, instilling the goo into the ear.

The stuff works great. I've had it clear long-standing infections in my brother's basset *****, so it will work on hard-core stuff.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

All LaManchas get ears cleaned around here, kneading and working the gunk out. If it's done regularly before it hardens, like every couple weeks then it stays thinner so oozes out easily. I got rid of an infection with Vetricyn eye wash in one goat, otherwise no one else has had an infection since this is a regular maintenance I do.


----------

